# 4 verschiedene WD 2TB HDD Kaufberatung bitte



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juli 2011)

habe das nun auch vor werde mir eine WD holen aus 2 TB oder gar 2,5 mir 3 TB soll es ja Probleme geben mit älteren Boards...

nur welche und wo sind die unterschiede Alternate gibt da nicht viel  Infos her. Weiß jemand wo man mehr Infos findet die WD Seite war auch  nicht gerade Hilfreich hat mir nur eine Green 2 TB gezeigt der Shop ... 

WD20EARS ATA 300 65 Euro
WD20EURS ATA 300 80 Euro
WD20EARX ATA/600 60 Euro
WD25EZRX ATA/600 90 Euro

??

Werde die auch Hauptsächlich für Steam nutzen ... momentan nutze ich eine 550 GB Partition auf einer anderen WD 2 TB Platte.

für was stehen die Kürzel EARS, EURS, EARX und EZRX ?


----------



## tokyob (28. Juli 2011)

Die 'X' Platten haben SATA3 Anschluesse, also theoretisch 6 GB/s. Da aber nur SSDs sowas ausnutzen koennen, scheint mir das eher ein Marketingtrick zu sein.


----------



## Jimini (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, SATA3-Kompatabilität ist bei HDDs sinnlos. Die EARS hat 32MB Cache, die EURS 64MB. Einen Mehrpreis von 15€ rechtfertigt das meiner Meinung nach nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2011)

Für Steam sollte eine Caviar Green völlig reichen.

Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
-60€  
-64MB Cache
-SATA 3
-Drei Jahre Garantie
-IntelliPower


----------



## docdent (28. Juli 2011)

WD20EARS normale EcoGreen-PLatte mit SATA2, reicht völlig
WD20EURS AV EcoGreen-PLatte mit SATA2 für Geräte im Dauerbetrieb (Videoaufzeichnung, Streaming), für Desktop-PC nicht nötig
WD20EARX wie EARS, nur SATA3, was real nichts bringt, da die Platte die mögliche Datenrate von SATA2 schon nur halb ausschöpft
WD25EZRX Die "neue" 2,5/3TB-Serie, mit relativ schlechtem Byte/Euro-Verhältnis, sonst wie EARX


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juli 2011)

aha danke nun kann ich eine Entscheidung treffen

habe eben 2x                                                    Western Digital WD25EZRX 2,5 TB bestellt


----------



## Pash0r (3. August 2011)

ok also du willst du Platte "auch" für deine Games benutzen? 
Schau mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-sich-auch-fuer-games-eignet.html#post3283145


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. August 2011)

hat sich schon erledigt habe bereichts 2 gekauft wie ich schon geschrieben habe eine bereits eingebaut und nach dem Formatieren etwas lange dauerte bin ich nun am fleißig Downloaden alles meiner Steam Games ...

den Treat hatte ich schon gelesen und da auch gepostet aber da keine Antwort erhalten und deswegen diesen hier erstellt 
hatte eigenlich auf eine Seite gehofft wo alle WD Platten und die Kryptischen Kürzel enschlüssel sind aber das hat sich ja nun erledigt


----------

